# need help with horse boots



## annabanana (Jun 8, 2012)

I am sorry if i do anything wrong I am new to the forum.

I am wanting to start using horse boots , but I am so confused on which ones seem reliable and which ones are not. I have looked at four different ones and would like ya'lls oppions or experiences you have had with them. Or even if you know someone who has used them. 

I have looked at Renegade horse boots, Back country easy boot glove (by easy care), easy boot trail(by easy care) and cavallo sport boot.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

depends on what you are gonna do with the horse and what shape your horses foot is in.
Cavelos work ok if you mainly only walk
easyboot glove, fit is critical, pain in rear to get on but they work at any speed. Favored by alot of endurance racers.
Renegades, in my opinion are the best on the market, easy to get on, they stay on and lots of people running them. I liked them better than the easy boots. I still think a decent set of steel shoes is best for a horse that isd getting rode alot and use the boot as a spare tire.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I have the Renegades and like them, but have had problems with them coming off if I get them mixed up in terms of which one goes on which foot. The width has to be very snug or they will spin around no matter how tight you make the tension. With a good fit, they are great.


----------



## bnayc (Jan 3, 2012)

Many of my neighbors have renegade boots for their horses. They swear by them, and on woman has had the same pair for years.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

I have 2 horses and 2 sets of easyboot gloves. Easy to get on even with my own weak hands. They stay on really well, my gelding recently threw a boot while cantering after going through really deep sucking mud and on the same ride going back lost the same boot in the above mentioned mud going back home. I highly recommend them.

Have to say though my gelding is being a butt about putting them on..he is trying me by throwing his foot forward and throwing the boot off before I can get it on. That being said is the horse not the boot..anyways they work GREAT on the rocks/gravel so feel like they are worth their weight in gold...well maybe not gold..haha


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

The Easy Boot Gloves are so much easier to put on than the earlier Easyboot BARES, or EPICs. I suspect the newer Easyboot Outback and Trails are even easier. The company has worked hard at making their boots easier to put on.

ANY of these boots will be harder to put on the first few times, Once broken in and once you get the hang of putting them on, They are not bad. So don't judge the first use vs how hard they are in the long run.

With the EasyBoot Gloves, having a proper trim is important, If you want to trim your horses feet once every 8 weeks and expect those boots to work, You are looking at the wrong product. If you trim every 3-4 weeks or your horses self trim and keep their feet short. They work better.


----------

